# My East Asian guy list (56K WARNING!)



## Love Souljah (Jul 18, 2009)

*List appended 7.19.09*

Ever since I met my boyfriend, I have been unable to find guys who *aren't* East Asian attractive! I think

I may have some sort of disorder, lol. You all are going to have to help me think up a name for it so I can tell people that I'm not crazy and that I have a legit disorder. It's like permanent beer goggles or something.

Anyway, here are some of my favorites -- they are either from South Korea, China, or Taiwan -- I'm not particularly attracted to Japanese guys for some reason. Maybe because they look _too_ feminine 

Here's the list:

Cho Kyuhyun / South Korean

Claim to fame: One of the thirteen members of the South Korean supergroup "Super Junior."

Why is he on the list? He has one of the best voices out of any of the members in the group, and sounds fantastic on his own. He is used more in each song than any of the other members because he has a more impressive vocal range. Many fans don't realize that even though he's not singing the main vocals some of the time, his voice is loudest in the chorus and he is used for extended notes. He is also a member of all of the Super Junior mini-groups, unlike any of the other members.







YouTube link: YouTube - Kyu Hyun - Smile [ OST - Hyena ] FIXED SUBS^^



Max Changmin / South Korean

Claim to fame: The powerful vocal lead from Super Junior's rival group, "Dong Bang Shin Ki/DBSK/TVXQ." He serves the same purpose in DBSK as Cho Kyuhyun does in Super Junior. He has also had two solo singles, both of which are very different from one another: one is a rock fusion piece, while the other is a soulful, softer track. Both songs show how diverse his vocal talents are and how large his vocal scale really is. With each new album, Max Changmin wows fans again and redefines the limits of his talents.

Why is he on the list? Despite being awarded for his efforts and talents all the time, he continues to remain humble and very much an average human being. Even though he is an asian pop superstar, he is still taking time out of his schedule to focus on university, and, most importantly, his family (especially the little sister he always dedicates his songs to).






YouTube Link: YouTube - ~TVXQ Changmin Two Hearts Full Audio~

Jiro Wang / Taiwanese

Claim to fame: He is the lead singer and, if applicable, the guitarist, for the pop group Fahrenheit. They've been so successful in countries other than their homeland, Taiwan, that Avex Japan has produced Japanese albums for them (even though they don't speak Japanese). Jiro isn't particularly talented at musicmaking. However, his real talent shines through when he portrays a character in one of many idol dramas. He is a very sought-after actor and model because of his versatility in facial expression, diction, and emotion.

Why is he on the list? If you ever get a chance, even if you don't speak Chinese, take some time to watch an episode of It Started With A Kiss part 1, It Started With A Kiss 2, or ToGetHer/Superstar Express. In It Started With A Kiss, he portrays an apprentice chef and awkward, selfless, and shy admirer of the female lead. His character in ToGetHer/Superstar Express is in stark contrast with the former, being highly loud and self-centered. If you would like, you can view episodes of both dramas at Watch Korean, Japanese, Taiwanese Drama and Movie online! .






YouTube link: YouTube - Fahrenheit - Silently (Mo Mo) HQ

Choi Siwon / South Korean

Claim to fame: He was one of the first members of the original Super Junior group, "Super Junior 05" (the '05' was dropped when the 12 original members were made into a permanent group) and made his individual vocal style known through making the most of his respective part in each Super Junior song. At the same time as when he was added to the Super Junior 05 roster, he began an acting career that caught the eye of many directors and producers, leading to his assignment as the lead role in many works.

Why is he on the list? Like his groupmate Cho Kyuhyun, he has a very unique voice and is used for the bridge into the chorus for most of Super Junior's songs. Lately, though, he has been the lead vocal in most of Super Junior's singles, such as "Sorry, Sorry," and Super Junior M's single, "Me." He also has made it clear that even though he is a talented vocalist, that his real aspiration is acting and that he would like to pursue a full-time acting career in the near future. He already has four idol dramas under his belt and is always looking at scripts for more roles.






YouTube link: YouTube - MV Super Junior M - Me (?) Korean Ver. Eng Sub

(Siwon is the first one that sings. Don't confuse him with the other guy that looks a little bit like him, though -- that's Zhou Mi! To tell them apart, just remember what Siwon's t-shirt and suit look like.)

Lee Hong Gi / South Korea

Claim to fame: He was discovered as an actor and cast in the lead role on "Magic Kid Masuri" in 2002. However, his real talent is singing. He is the lead singer of the rock group F.T. Island (Five Treasure Island).

Why is he on the list? His vocal talents can only be described with one word: *PHENOMENAL.* Check out the youtube link to see for yourself. He's not precise, but the emotions in the songs he writes shine through more brightly than fake platinum blonde hair in a group of natural brunettes.






YouTube link: YouTube - FT ISLAND 1st showcase - haengbokhamnida ????? - i am happy

I think that's all for now...I'll come back and edit if I find any more that I think you guys would enjoy reading about (well, more like I HOPE).

Thanks for reading if you got this far...I spent a lot of time putting this together, as I do all the threads I make!

Jasmine


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 19, 2009)

I think those guys a're good looking! I love Korean tv shows, especially 'we got married' - I watch it on youtube!

I have to say though, an attractive guy is an attractive guy to me - whether he be black, orange, blue... if he's attractive, then he just is


----------



## ~Angela~ (Jul 19, 2009)

Thats hilarious! Korean guys really? I promise too... I lived there for years... that whole fashion thing they have going on like Max... they all dress like that! Chicks too! They're all hip and trendy the women are more 80's mod-ish, but I love it!


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 19, 2009)

they do usually dress well. I love korean fashion


----------



## Love Souljah (Jul 19, 2009)

LOL you like "We Got Married?" I was so surprised when DBSK was on there! I actually have that episode saved to my portable HD...XD

And yeah, really, South Korean guys. Not only them, though. There are some decent looking Chinese guys, but that's all they are...they're not particularly talented, IMO.

The South Korean fashion scene is crazy. My boyfriend is obsessed with looking stylish whenever he leaves the house, and he has a specific skincare routine that he freaks out over if anyone tries to mess it up. I used the last cotton ball up in his restroom and he was like, running around his house shouting about how he needs pure cotton balls and not the synthetic ones that were in the guest restroom because the synthetic ones irritate his skin. And when I thought *I* was into layering, I spent my first winter with him and was very surprised. He wears a t-shirt, a hoodie, then a wool coat, and then a scarf, and he makes sure his jeans match his coat and that his socks match his scarf. RIDICULOUS. I put on a t-shirt, a jacket, and whatever shoes are there.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 19, 2009)

lol that sounds like my kind of guy - I like people who dress well. Most guys here in winter walk around in a tshirt, jeans, and maybe a hoodie - but guys don't seem to feel the cold! crazy creatures


----------



## Love Souljah (Jul 19, 2009)

Mathematically:

sweater + shorts = socks + sandals

sweater + sandals = shorts + socks

sweater - shorts + sandals - socks = 0?

I know, fail joke...it's left over from my days as a mathlete.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 19, 2009)

Those guys are cute! But I couldn't date any of them. I would hate for my guy to be much prettier than me and have an even better complexion and fashion sense too.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 20, 2009)

Out of the Korean movies I watched recently, I thought the main guy in My Tutor Friend was super cute...that movie is from 2003 though. I just googled pictures of him (Kwon Sang Woo) and wasn't too impressed but I swear he was hot in that movie.

I think Takeshi Kaneshiro is freakin gorgeous



.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 20, 2009)

LOL Everybody Has their Own PERSONAL TAste in guys Or girls It doesnt mean your crazy lol I know I have only one type of Style of guys I prefer !!!! But Like adrien Said Never Could I go out with a guy prettier than me lol!!


----------



## ~Angela~ (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh they're so much fun though! I had some Korean Soldiers I was in charge of when I lived in Dungducheon and they had the whole Metrosexual thing going but it was a way of life you know... not a label or a stereotype. Its just them. But they're freaking hard core too so... whatch out! And you love asian guys because they are super loyal and will love you for ever! A good family to be apart of too


----------



## Love Souljah (Jul 20, 2009)

@Adrienne: Heh it seems hard, but with Korean guys, even if they look ten times better than you, they don't act like it (most of the time).

@xtiffanyx: You must be likin' some* Song Seung Hun* then:






@LUVINBEAUTY: OMG! It's like somebody read my mind. I'm not necessarily in this relationship because of his looks (even though it's a HUGE plus in this case), but because he is loyal like a golden retriever and his family is GREAT and is almost better than my biological family, lol.

He and his guy friends hug and stuff in public and other guys look at them like they're gay. They hold hands if they cross the street...it's so hilarious.


----------



## mollydolly (Jul 20, 2009)

i met a lot of japanese people at my boyfriends college. then i was looking at their pictures cuz they left their camera out and i stumbled across some SUPER creepy party pictures.

all boys.

one completely naked.

and they were posing for the camera.

in weird poses.

now i'm kind of turned off.

haha


----------



## magosienne (Jul 20, 2009)

Lol Molly, i don't know if i'd be more embrassed or interested in the naked pictures (lol i'm a pervert).

Those guys are really cute !! I must say i'm more into japanese men, Gackt is cute !


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 20, 2009)

Yup, Song Seung Hun is a hottie IMO...I forgot to mention Seung Ri from Bigbang. He's hot in the Strong Baby music video



.


----------



## Love Souljah (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah, Seung Ri is pretty hot in that video! Magosienne, you think Gackt is cute? You must be into all of that visual kei stuff, huh? (This is MUT, after all.)

I think I'm going to add Yunho from DBSK to this list, but I want a little more variety...having two DBSK members on it seems boring to me. Maybe he should be a last resort...idk...he deserves kudos, though. He's an amazing dancer.

I'll be adding three more sometime soon!


----------



## ~Angela~ (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah I know! They're great! I'm Korean-American and I lived in Korea the last couple years so I know where you're coming from


----------



## GoblinQueen (Aug 5, 2009)

LOL you have Yellow fever like me XD


----------



## gracexd (Dec 14, 2009)

i love kyuhyun and siwon..

super juniors fighting^^


----------



## ZsaZsa (Dec 14, 2009)

From your list I think Choi Siwon is very handsome and so is Song Seung Hun. I think Japenese guys are pretty hot too, like George and Justin Nozuka but I think they are mixed.


----------



## bextacyaddict (Dec 18, 2009)

i like asian guys cuz they have the best hair lol


----------



## aquarian_moon (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## Xexuxa (Dec 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Those guys are cute! But I couldn't date any of them. I would hate for my guy to be much prettier than me and have an even better complexion and fashion sense too. Ditto. I have more masculine facial features than most of these guys


----------



## Ricci (Dec 18, 2009)

This guy is nice looking

Originally Posted by *Love Souljah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif @Adrienne: Heh it seems hard, but with Korean guys, even if they look ten times better than you, they don't act like it (most of the time).
@xtiffanyx: You must be likin' some* Song Seung Hun* then:

http://www.asianpopcorn.com/korea/so...hengxian-1.jpg

@LUVINBEAUTY: OMG! It's like somebody read my mind. I'm not necessarily in this relationship because of his looks (even though it's a HUGE plus in this case), but because he is loyal like a golden retriever and his family is GREAT and is almost better than my biological family, lol.

He and his guy friends hug and stuff in public and other guys look at them like they're gay. They hold hands if they cross the street...it's so hilarious.


----------



## DiorShowgirl (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a thang for Asian guys also..My absolute favorite..Yep u guessed it..RAIN, BI, Jung Ji Hoon..dat's my baby..I know there's more..but he's my absolute favorite.. As JANET JACKSON SAYS...MY ASIAN PERSUASION...


----------



## DeusExMachina (Jan 8, 2010)

I simply adore Asian men~ I started paying more attention to them after I started listening to NEWS from Japan, and then I slowly went over to DBSK and Wow. DBSK is so fantastic!

Mirotic and Survivor remain my favorites and the boys just looked so good in those videos. I wonder what I have to do to get my boyfriend to dress like that haha~


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 8, 2010)

Asian guys do not look like grown ups to me.


----------

